# One helluva day!!!



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

The day started with my dog putting up 4 pheasant, and me bagging one of the four [email protected] (no shots on the others). 

But this post isn't about the hunting - it's about the fishing - and the day ended with me catching more fish and seeing more fish caught :B in a 3 hour period than all the time I've been fishing for Steelhead - thanks to 'Fish-On'!

Earlier this week I posted (here on OGF) that my dog ate my skein - and 'Fish-On' offered me some skein if I wanted it!?

I didn't know him before today.

I went to get the skein, and although he had no plans to go fishing today - ended up taking me out to one of his (private) fishing holes. He took me to the land-owner's home and got me written permission, took me to the hole, rigged my line (hook, line, bobber and sinkers) and gave me all the eggs I needed... which were a lot of eggs... because we caught SO MANY STEELHEAD!!

I was there, and I still don't believe what happened. But I actually lost count of the numbers we caught, because it was one after another, after another, after another ... for three hours straight. We were hooking up on almost every cast. If we weren't catching a fish, we were losing our eggs.

I've never seen anything like it. Low clear water.

There are very few people I've ever met that are as generous, and willing to help someone they just met. It was without question the very best day I've ever had on the water.

Thanks man! It was Un-frickin'-real!!! I had a great time!

Ya know - if it weren't for my dog eating my eggs, this day wouldn't have happened - I met a great person and a fisherman - and had a fantastic day!

I had to keep one -


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Great..what A Dream..nice Fish There Bud///


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

way to go... and way to step up fishon...that was a class act.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Rainbow 
I am glad your dog ate your egg's ...LOL..or we would have probably never met , Guys ....Rainbow is a class act guy and a "Great" fisherman , 
Rainbow ...lets not forget ...the two guys we met !!!!..OMG those guys were the best , they kept us laughing the whole time we were there , whats the odds of us four not knowing each other and having such an awesome day , it's not two often you can fish with other guys you don't know and talk trash on each other the whole time ... Thats what it's all about in my book , going out meeting GREAT PEOPLE and have fun THE WHOLE TIME you are fishing 
and don't forget the two triples we had , now that was fun ..lol!!!
Looks like rain today


Rainbow we will have to hook up and do some fly fishing when the water comes down after the next good rain ...Glad you had fun , I am sure we will hook up again in the near future , thanks for the invite this morning to go bird hunting , woke up this morning with one heck of a headache , Just think I was going to stay home and tie flies all day yesterday , glad you stoped by , If you want to get together and tie flies some time just let me know , we can fill your boxes up , I love tying flies 
Fish On!!!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Rainbow 
That would of even been more fun if we would of took Centerpins with us , that's what you need to expieriment with next you will be hooked ...What a blast
Fish On


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

that was one heck of a day!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Fish On said:


> Rainbow, lets not forget ...the two guys we met !!!!..


Yeah - couldn't forget those two - (didn't want to write a book). You're right - they were a couple of real characters and a lot of fun to fish with!



Fish On said:


> Rainbow we will have to hook up and do some fly fishing when the water comes down after the next good rain


NO DOUBT! :B 



Fish On said:


> thanks for the invite this morning to go bird hunting


That trip was short this morning... covered two fields and it started to downpour. Decided to go home, clean the fish and prepare the skein.
We'll have to try to hook up for some pheasant next weekend - we'll see what the weather holds.



Fish On said:


> If you want to get together and tie flies some time just let me know , we can fill your boxes up


I'll take you up on that on the off-season... not enough time at the moment, between fishing / hunting.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Fish On said:


> Rainbow
> That would of even been more fun if we would of took Centerpins with us , that's what you need to expieriment with next you will be hooked ...What a blast
> Fish On


I just don't think I could afford it ~ yet...  
But it's already on my mind, along with a nice float rod.

Have you thought about building a custom rod?
Now THAT'S something I could get into!

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Rainbow said:


> I just don't think I could afford it ~ yet...
> But it's already on my mind, along with a nice float rod.
> 
> Have you thought about building a custom rod?
> ...


I have never thought about building rods , but would like to build my own floats !!
Maybe you could ask Santa ...for that centerpin and float rod ...LOL!!!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Rod building is very rewarding and even more frustrating. Sneezing on the finish coat really sucks  Not to mention the heart ache when the reel seat on your float rod comes lose Can you guess what I did after dinner?

www.rodbuilding.org is a great place to start, as are the Clemens books, Advanced Custom Rod Building and Custom Rod Thread Art. The later book isn't necessary unless you're planning on intricate wraps and patterns.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...has always been and his family some of the best ppl I have ever met! Hes been a long time friend, and great fishing partner I remeber his first steelhead with me .. lol now look at him ... Thanks Joe for all the memories and more to come !


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> ...has always been and his family some of the best ppl I have ever met! Hes been a long time friend, and great fishing partner I remeber his first steelhead with me .. lol now look at him ... Thanks Joe for all the memories and more to come !


Tom 
Thanks again for the letting me use your fly rod for the first time , Tom is the one that has turned me on to fly fishing for Steelhead and I have been hooked ever since , I still member the first time we met I was still rigging up my noodle rod and Tom already had two fish on the bank , I said to myself I have to learn how to fly fish ..LOL!!! ...Thanks for the kind words Tom , We have been friends for quite awhile now and I am sure we will be for many more years to come , between Tom and I .....we have covered ALOT of water and gained alot of knowledge of the streams in the last few year's 
Pray for water Tom ...I am ready for a float trip !!!!
Fish On !!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..any time bro .. pontooning .. well bring on the flood first ... lol ..


----------

